# Dubai Good Bye Tuesday 11 Trader Vic's



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

As some of you already know I am heading back to Italy. Not the best of endings for my Dubai experience but I prefer to focus on good things such as the fact that I am visiting India before going back and that here in Dubai I've met some good fellows. It is just a shame that we didn't have much time to hang around, but really, I felt very lucky because of a great bunch of people I met through this Forum.

So I am willing to meet all of you on tuesday 11th at Trader Vic's in Al Fattan Tower Dubai Marina from 8 pm onwards.
EVERY ONE is welcomed, not only those I know but everybody who wants to join for a cool evening, I don't mean this to be a sad good bye but a feast for this Forum has given us and still will give the chance to expats to socialize, have friends and feel at home.
So take a break during your work week, join us and let's have fun!

For those who want to grab a bite Trader Vic's offers some nice dishes at a reasonable price, then of course, it also offers every kind of drinks on which Maz25 seems to be specialized so just ask her what not to go for 

Please help me spread the word among those that are not forum members and hope to see you on Tuesday!!!

Myriam, Steven, Robert, Dean I am counting on you to spread the word to make this a nice evening!

Shukram

Giada


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be there but will be staying well away from those toxic cocktails!


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

Giadita,

Sad to hear you are leaving us man! I woulda made it out there if I wasn't in Abu Dhabi till Thursday. When do you leave for Italy via India?

Was a pleasure getting to meet you and had a blast on our little desert tour/swim/bbq into the border of Oman/Hatta. If I do not see you before you leave, I hope I shall see you again when you visit Dubai (or when I visit I-taly). Keep in touch through FB as well!


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

Well that's a real shame Mazda, sorry not to be bale to say good bye in person.

I am leaving on wednesday at midday, flying to Mumbai, staying a week there and then heading to Italy, it's been all in a rush so I had no time to plan a farewell on more convenient day 
Hey it's been great meeting you and I also enjoyed all the desert stuff and the parties as well. We'll keep n touch, no doubt, and you're very welcome to Italy whenever you like.

Have a great time in Dubai and take care.
C U
Giada




mazdaRX8 said:


> Giadita,
> 
> Sad to hear you are leaving us man! I woulda made it out there if I wasn't in Abu Dhabi till Thursday. When do you leave for Italy via India?
> 
> Was a pleasure getting to meet you and had a blast on our little desert tour/swim/bbq into the border of Oman/Hatta. If I do not see you before you leave, I hope I shall see you again when you visit Dubai (or when I visit I-taly). Keep in touch through FB as well!


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I will be there for sure!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

I am genuinely gutted you're going 

I will be there!!!


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> I am genuinely gutted you're going
> 
> I will be there!!!


Thanks Bubbles, thanks Crazymazy! I am feeling a bit sad as well because of leaving you guys, we were creating a really nice group of friends.
Well let's see it this way, now you have a friend in Italy to visit!!!

I'll see u on tuesday 

G


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Giadita

Sorry to hear you are leaving so soon. Best of luck with whatever you do next.

x


Ps. I won't be around as I am in the UK on business this week.

-


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba. Yea i will need some luck as I heading back home to find a job and we know things are not so easy in Europe at the moment.

You too have a good time here.

Take care
G



Elphaba said:


> Giadita
> 
> Sorry to hear you are leaving so soon. Best of luck with whatever you do next.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Giadita said:


> As some of you already know I am heading back to Italy. Not the best of endings for my Dubai experience but I prefer to focus on good things such as the fact that I am visiting India before going back and that here in Dubai I've met some good fellows. It is just a shame that we didn't have much time to hang around, but really, I felt very lucky because of a great bunch of people I met through this Forum.
> 
> So I am willing to meet all of you on tuesday 11th at Trader Vic's in Al Fattan Tower Dubai Marina from 8 pm onwards.
> EVERY ONE is welcomed, not only those I know but everybody who wants to join for a cool evening, I don't mean this to be a sad good bye but a feast for this Forum has given us and still will give the chance to expats to socialize, have friends and feel at home.
> ...



Oh no, cant believe you are going so soon??!

I will hopefully be there Tuesday to see you off, its been great meeting you and Italy is one of my favourite places so maybe we'll hook up next time i am there!

Hope to see you Tuesday for your send off

x


----------



## Giadita (Sep 21, 2008)

Dino100 said:


> Oh no, cant believe you are going so soon??!
> 
> I will hopefully be there Tuesday to see you off, its been great meeting you and Italy is one of my favourite places so maybe we'll hook up next time i am there!
> 
> ...


That would be definitely nice if you joined us and yes, if you visit Italy just give me a shout and I might show you some non-touristy bites of it.

G


----------



## karendee (Oct 12, 2008)

I am sad to see you leave. Will certainly try to make it tomorrow. Good luck in your new ventures!


----------

